# lowering help wanted



## Guest (Jul 2, 2002)

ok, I have a 97 200 sx se on 18"s with 215/35/18 tires. My car looks like a monster truck b/c its riding so high right now. Im wanting to know how much i should/could lower it, and when i get a body kit i dont want it too low to the ground...


----------



## m14cstud (Jul 15, 2002)

Yeah you should go with either Ground Control Coilovers or Eibach Sportline Springs (1.9 inch drop). I have 215/40/17 and when i put those on there was a huge gap, but the Sportlines took care of it. With the coilover set up it is adjustable so that might be better if you are going to get a body kit.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

2" is way too low, read on sentra.net about suspension, its better if you dont lower it past 1.5" (eibach prokits). and if you get a body kit w/ a 2" drop youll have a lot of trouble w/ bumps and bottoming out.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

With a 2.0 drop and even a 1.5 drop and a body kit you will be way low. make sure and try to find a poly-eurathane(sp?) kit and not fiberglass.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

so what is the recommended lowering springs/ coils if i do wanna get it or how low should i go.

i plan on gettin the VADER Front bumper and EXTREME sides and rear..


if i lower it too 1.5 " will it mess things up?


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

HR makes a decent set of coils.right in line with Eibachs as far as ride and quality, they are a 1.4 drop


----------

